#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Well placement fundamentals

## p_miar

Dear friends,



Does any one have the "Well placement fundamentals" (By Griffith) ebook?

It contains excellent topics about new methods of real time Geosteering and 

precise well placement.

If anyone has this book please share.See More: Well placement fundamentals

----------


## edson.ortega

yes please advise

----------


## kronstadt

please share if available

----------


## khahuy2007

Please share if available , Please for SPE's spirit !

----------


## khahuy2007

Hello everybody, I'm from Vietnam. Best wishes for you and your work. Have a nice week!

----------


## rodolfotorres

Can somebody shear Well Palcement Fundamentals Book?

----------


## Kamo

Thanks in advance.

----------


## rodolfotorres

Could you share to me Well Placement Fundamentals?

sebitas_trex@gmail.com

----------


## wawaji

I have newly joined halliburton Canada as Geosteering geologist.....If someone can send me this book or any relevant material I would be very thank full

aslamk@telus.net

----------


## ali566

Anyone who has Schlumberger's Well Placement Fundamentals is requested to share a copy.

Kindest Regards,
ali566@hotmail.com

----------


## anzoategui

I need it also, please.

----------


## anzoategui

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

May this link can help. If anyone success, please send me by emailing: 448289243@qq.com

----------


## anzoategui

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

May this link can help. If anyone success, please send me by emailing: 448289243@qq.comSee More: Well placement fundamentals

----------


## bouha

Please need it too. 
thanks

----------


## ian123456

Try this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## willbe

Thanks ian123456, good book and working link

----------


## anzoategui

I am in Iran, unfortunately, this link "2shared" is prohibited in Iran.

----------


## UsmanHWU

This link still works:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## keyhawaii

UsmanHWU thanks for sharing the link

----------

